# Aire at Calais



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just back, advised by the attendant at Calais beachfront aire, that it is due for closure on 20th May 8O 

Please be advised :wink: 

tony


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Did he state why?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Major redevelopment that has been advised on here ages ago.

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Are they replacing the aire elsewhere in Calais ? We've stopped using it as we don't use the ferries if we can help it, but it's clearly popular.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll try to dig out the link to peejay's post about the development of the old fort, campsite and aire later. 
Everybody seemed sure that the yacht basin aire would continue, hopefully they will do a service point there to replace the beach one?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here, with links

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1368912.html#1368912


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The whole area around the aire and old municipal campsite is being redeveloped into a conference centre. The zoomable artists impression in my previous post that Mike links to shows motorhomes still parked up at the yacht basin which possibly suggests that is where the relocated aire is going to be...

http://nsa31.casimages.com/img/2012/10/28/121028063745343755.jpg

...however, I've also seen mentioned that there is also a possibility of it being relocated somewhere on the site on Bvd General de Gaule where new cars are/were stored...

50.95987 1.83138

Its a large area, I know the council stated they were looking for a suitable new spot to relocate the campsite, maybe they will combine the two there?

Pete


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Sad moment, happy memories. And we will be a week too late to say goodbye to it if this date is correct


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Anyone know if the food and chip vans are staying or are they doomed as well? We often stop there for a quick bite but don't stay on the aire.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Sad moment, happy memories. And we will be a week too late to say goodbye to it if this date is correct


I quite agree, we'll miss it - and the chip van. 

In future we'll probably skip Calais altogether and go straight down to Le Crotoy, it's Calais that will lose our custom.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you're going west along the coast and planning to camp at Erables (Escalles), there's a nice Frites van at 50.92094, 1.70347 - but not 24 hours.

Quite a nice beachfront parking spot too.

(Thanks to Zeb for the info  )


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We always stop for 2 nights over and back, stocking up and the fooderies, reasonably priced, the frites vans were regularly used years ago, but now we prefer the restaurants 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

noramlly one night each end, and used Au Cote D'Argent many times, always excellent food & presentation (not cheap!). A good start or end to the holiday. Unfortunately 2 out of the last 3 visits have been either on a Sunday (not open in the evening :roll: ) or on their annual holiday closure in February!! But then the 3 restaurants facing the yacht basin parking are good as well 8)


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Le Detroit*

Try Le Detroit opposite the marina!18 euro menu very good.You normally get 4 courses as there is always a Chefs compliments!.We have a meal there on the way out and on back.Will hopefully be there next Thursday evening.Crossing on the tunnel at 5 ish so looking forward to a meal and a bottle of wine before we set out on our hols!!Not sure yet if down south or Brittany.Waiting to see what the weather is like


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

End of an era, some happy memories. 

Never been able to put my finger on why I like this Aire. It's always packed, not easy to get in and out of, noise from the ferries, but I just love having a night there.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Isnt this the campsite that was depicted in the comedy film 'San Ferry Ann'?

Hilarious film - but the campsite did look desolate and windy...

Mind you, it WAS filmed in the very early 60's.

Carl


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Watch and enjoy :lol:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q='san+ferry+ann'+film&qpvt=%27San+Ferry+Ann%27+film&FORM=VDRE#view=detail&mid=300D2937747C900AD885300D2937747C900AD885

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Watch and enjoy :lol:
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q='san+ferry+ann'+film&qpvt=%27San+Ferry+Ann%27+film&FORM=VDRE#view=detail&mid=300D2937747C900AD885300D2937747C900AD885
> 
> tony


Got the DVD!

Free to a good home for the price of post


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

This is mixed news really - we ve had some nice stopovers and meals in the past. But stopped stopping in calais a couple of years ago because we didnt like we what happening, seemed to be a lot of lurkers and the last time we re pretty certain we saw drugs being sold from a people carrier on the end. Theres quite a few stories about break-ins in Calais which is a shame. 

Much better to time it to allow time to get to le crotoy, le touquet or Gravelines etc. Leave Calais for the 3am crossers.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

What a shame
More sadness into my life as before me and the wife split we used this aire many times. 
We never had trouble with asylum seekers or gassing attemptos lol and I know it was a bit niosy due to the ferries but this for me was a memorable start and end t our holiday.

The view of the sea and ferries coming in and out were great as were the doux euro frittes sil vous plait. 
And the boulageire over the road for bread cakes and croissant. 

Such a shame

Phill


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Only stayed once


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

This was our first trip to France in our first van in 2010
The Marina


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You always had the feeling at the Calais aire that, one slight navigation error, and there would be a massive number of claims to motorhome insurers.
:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sod it. We normally take the last sailing over with the restaurant open to get fed and watered and overnight at the port parking area. We are due to go next week but now that the Aire will be closed I would imagine the port area will be overcrowded to say the least. Don't fancy taking a chance of not getting a spot late at night and then having to find an alternative. Who said 'the end of an era'.


----------



## Tosan (Feb 15, 2011)

Only use Calais for the chip van and hubby to fish 
always move off to sleep else where 
Had to many noisy drunk folk on it for a good sleep 
Like Crotoy and its not that far


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

RIP Calais, I'll miss it too...

Report on another forum says that work has started on the harbour and old campsite and part of the aire has already been cordoned off.

I remember using it for the first time early 1999 when it was just an unnoficial overnight parking area with no facilities except a tap up by the seawall. Much preferred it like that. Piccies below.

Does anyone remember in 2005 when they installed the barrier with a 50 euro deposit for a card to raise it, payable at the campsite. That didn't last long and the barrier was 'removed' by some disgruntled motorhomers apparently...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-53481.html#53481

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ob1 said:


> Sod it. We normally take the last sailing over with the restaurant open to get fed and watered and overnight at the port parking area. We are due to go next week but now that the Aire will be closed I would imagine the port area will be overcrowded to say the least. Don't fancy taking a chance of not getting a spot late at night and then having to find an alternative. Who said 'the end of an era'.


use the yacht basin, it's fine, and loads of room.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

bognormike said:


> use the yacht basin, it's fine, and loads of room.


Thanks Bognormike - The obvious question is how safe is it, being its Calais, and do you have a coordinate?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'ev never heard of any problems there. in the MHf database

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1140


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh shame we will be a week or so too late to bid it farewell met some lovely friends there over the years too :-<<


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cité €urope is a safe alternative too.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Cité €urope is a safe alternative too.


We use Cite Europe quite a lot but, once only, did have a disturbed night with young men banging on the doors and shouting- not in French or any language I could pick up. I hooted the horn loudly and shouted at them to go away and this they eventually did and all was quiet, as usual.

I've no idea what they wanted or why they thought it a good idea to make so much noise and draw attention to themselves. There was no sign of any security patrol or anyone taking any notice !

We always go in and have an evening meal while there, do a last minute shop and use the free internet and have felt it safe to leave the van while we do so.

G


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

pippin said:


> Cité €urope is a safe alternative too.


Thought of that Pippin but half an hour in the wrong direction I'm afraid, we are heading for Bruges for a few days as our first stop.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

There were 20 or so motorhomes on the calais aire today. I saw them when the ferry left.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Typical French timetable 8O :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

ob1 said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Cité €urope is a safe alternative too.
> ...


There is of course gravellines but this s now 6eu per night

Have you tried Oye Plage aire just up from Calias - nearer than gravellines and free. Its a car park that permits MHs. No facilities though and on way to brugge. Aire at Brugge is OK but dear at this time of year.

Phill


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

So is it closed.?.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it was certainly open on Friday last, (30th) I tried to get on & it was full, and overflowing onto the area in front (height barriers open). I used the yacht basin one, All fine. There must have been over 100 mhs on the 2 aires that night. 

As far as I could see they were working on demolishing the old campsite, and are working on the harbour wall. No signs to say that it is closing yet.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

used it on Monday all was OK apart from 1 English person who thought it OK to take up 2 bays ended up them getting refund and leaving



John


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Still going strong yesterday afternoon.


----------



## rugchucker (Jun 12, 2009)

We used it last Saturday, still open and I asked the guy collecting the fees and he said he knew nothing about it closing this year.
The other aire, by the river, which you pass on the left as you go to this aire has plenty of space and is even closer to the town, but without a loo.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry if this has already been mentioned (it's a long thread!) but is there a bourne at the river-basin aire in Calais? There wasn't the last time we were there last June. 

Thanks.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

On 18th we used Cite D'Europe overnight, but made use of borne at aire. Still open, busy but not full at time. We have used the aire and the basin marina way before that became an aire, at no time have we had problems

Carol


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Good we will be there tomorrow night. 
Got to visit frites de nations


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We'll just miss you Hogan. Probably there today to tank up, and possibly try out these frites!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We arrived at the seafront aire around teatime - absolutely bunged!! 

But we decided to park up and try the frites. What a disappointment! I was expecting the lovely dry, crisp frites the French do so well. What we got was a greasy, soggy mass. 

Maybe the proper chef will be back on by the time you get here hogan! 

If you're forced back up to the other aire nearer the town, look out for us - TEZ....


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The seafront aire is well and try open last night but was packed unable to get in. Managed frites then went to marina aire even that was packed. 
Now in montville aire using free wifi


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I parked in the car-park about 300mtrs back from the aire. Loads of campers there plenty of space...... Free, but I left about 5 am.

50 57'38.74 N 1 50'40.56 E


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

the yacht basin 

tony


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

cater_racer said:


> I parked in the car-park about 300mtrs back from the aire. Loads of campers there plenty of space...... Free, but I left about 5 am.
> 
> 50 57'38.74 N 1 50'40.56 E


Was that you towing the racing car?
Tom and jerry reg


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

hogan said:


> cater_racer said:
> 
> 
> > I parked in the car-park about 300mtrs back from the aire. Loads of campers there plenty of space...... Free, but I left about 5 am.
> ...


Guilty as charged.........................

Were you the helpful guy who gave me the confidence to stay?

Gerry


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No but I was parked about 4 vans away from you


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

*Aire*

Hiya

You can still stop at calais. The cite europe shopping complex on the car park by the gendamerie. Follow the campervan signs from the outlet centre roundabout

No fluid disposal but it is free parking...

Regards

Graham


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Calais Aire by the food outlets and the end of the breakwater was open as normal on Tuesday (29th July 2014) plus the area to the north behind the food outlets has been opened for Camping Cars temporarily for what I assume is the period that the marina is taken up with a funfair.

I counted 75 Camping Cars parked with spaces for about another 10 vacant at about 6:00pm on Tuesday. There was quite a lot of coming and going so the situation was fluid.

With regard to the works, the old campsite seems to be completely flattened but nothing being constructed yet. There is a space alongside the ferry port waterside which has been fenced off taking about 4m width from the bottom of the Camping Car parking in that area. This looks as if it is a works access road to the back of the campsite maybe another use planned later.

On the plus side, the fact that extra space has been allocated here whilst the marina is inaccessible proves that the local authority understand the need for Camping Car parking in the town.


----------

